# Where do you hide them?



## LazarusLong

Day is coming soon when we will be asked to turn in all our evil black guns with evil high capacity magazines.

Not long after that, trucks will come down our blocks with nice men coming to collect them from those of us who couldn't be inconvenienced to bring them downtown voluntarily.

When this day comes, where will you hide your guns? I would like ideas. Of course, I guess maybe it would be better not to share them. I am sure that the guys in black helicopters are probably watching these forums.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Not all of us own AR's. I was loaned one once, an M16A1 to do a job those my age in power in Washington today ran away from 40+ years ago. Dang cowards.
Never felt the urge to own one for myself. Unless of course it was a real selective fire example. But, alas, i'm just a po' boy. Cain't afford no NFA weapons.


----------



## trainershawn

I know a lot of people get the underground containers and store extra guns n ammo in them. Honestly though, I don't think it will ever come to that. As long as you're a law abiding citizen, I really don't think you have anything to fear. Maybe I'm being optimistic, but if there is going to be a gun confiscation, we are a long ways off from that. If it does come to that, I'm heading to Texas. You can meet me at the Alamo. Because I know the Texans sure as hell aren't giving up their guns


----------



## armyguy

I lost all of mine on a boating accident, when I was transfering them to my cabin across the lake.


----------



## armyguy

What happened in other countries can never possibly happen here. We have 330 million firearms. That worth as much as a few countries GDP combine. Australia and the UK can do it because there wasnt much firearms to collect to begin with. Do you even know how big of a storage facility that would be needed to store all 330 million firearms that are collected? and the resources and man power? No way, never will happen. Our country's gun industries are way to important to just say no more.


----------



## Ripon

I have sealed in PVC, plastic, an SKS and some ammo, parts and a cleaning kit. I don't expect it to come upin my life time. Hope it's there for those who need it when the times come.


----------



## Desert Marine

They can ask all they want..the hard part is coming to take them for those who wish not to give them.


----------



## Alpha-17

I, as a respectable soldier, will follow orders and turn all of my weapons in (at least the ones I didn't loose in a tragic boating accident). If, however, I were to hide them, I wouldn't talk about it online. 


There are plenty of options, and plenty of places online to look them up.


----------



## Smitty901

First a system has been set up where no one knows where all of them are. You may lose some but never all of them. Anyone can be made to talk .
Those of us that saw this coming have been hiding them for years. When you buy any weapon you want them to be purchased in the name of the oldest member of you group or the one most likely to die first. May sound bad but think about it. Once they are gone There is No trace to the the weapons. The paper trail ends. No madder what you have been told they kept records of every one sold and to who sens they started back round check. Do not list weapons on Home owners insurance or in your wills.
No madder how well you hide them they will be found in your home. I will not tell anyone where mine are but I will suggest you look at how drug dealers hide the stash, some of them are very good. Dog can sniff out Gun oils and powers.
I as a long time soldier will not cave to a government that does not respect the Constitution , That is my duty.
Good luck to you all it has started.
Molôn Labé!


----------



## ohioguy

Nobody is going to take your guns. 
It's stupid to think they can or will. Kind of like people believing the world was going to end yesterday. Good job. Just keep worrying and spreading rumors


----------



## Ripon

In our lifetime you are correct. I don't think the anti gun community dreams of sending police and soldiers out to collect guns; they'd never go that route. No they
will take it one step at a time.

A permanent assault weapons ban will all but destroy the black rifle industry across America. That will be a step in the "right" direction for them. Of course
we'll still have those in existence (which is a lot), but some time down the road - probably after another tragedy the ban will be expanded to include any 
transfers. Maybe a compromise will be in effect allowing inheritances, but later watch that disappear.

Many years later with transfers out of the question and the population owning the dreaded black rifle dwindling there would be an expanded buy 
back program, and they will be sold to the government in droves. The population will continue to dwindle so why not mimick the fully automatic
gun stamp program for those which remain? This way the liberal elite and rich can still have them, but we'll finally have the masses disarmed.
Ownership without a $2000 license will become a felony.

With the academic research showing this has drastically reduced crime (cough) we might as well apply this to semi automatic hand guns,
after all some kid just carried them into a school and shot up the place. Years later a shot gun will be used to kill far too many people
and those too will need to follow the same path.

No they won't confiscate our guns, they will take them one regulation, one tax, one stamp, one piece - at a time.



ohioguy said:


> Nobody is going to take your guns.
> It's stupid to think they can or will. Kind of like people believing the world was going to end yesterday. Good job. Just keep worrying and spreading rumors


----------



## Smitty901

ohioguy said:


> Nobody is going to take your guns.
> It's stupid to think they can or will. Kind of like people believing the world was going to end yesterday. Good job. Just keep worrying and spreading rumors


 Same people that said Obama was not going to even try to take any weapons . How did that work out? They have already done it in the past now they are going ahead full speed.


----------



## whoppo

Hide them in plain sight....

Note: they're harder to see when viewed on barrel axis


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco

Smitty901 said:


> Same people that said Obama was not going to even try to take any weapons . How did that work out? They have already done it in the past now they are going ahead full speed.


Smitty, the guy is from Ohio - enough said. My bet is he voted for the man who is going to try to pass laws that will allow them to be confiscated eventually - so take what he types with a grain of salt at minimum.

In the meantime I am not hiding mine forever - and I am dang sure not giving them up.


----------



## Denton

Hide your weapons? Why in the world do you want to hide your weapons if the day comes when you need it the most?

Hey, why not find an American with the founders' spirit and give your weapons to them? We still exist. 

Seriously. I am disgusted. Why not hide the constitution, while you are at it; not that the vermin in D.C. abide by it, anyway.


----------



## blindfox

while righteous indignation is great and all, it's not a very effective shield, denton.
the first time we spanked the iraqis they didn't really see us coming. by the time we came back they'd laid in all kinds of provisions and supply in caches across the country. my point there is that you don't need to even temporarily disarm yourself, but have backups close at hand and perhaps somewhere hidden along your routes to your BOL. just seems like a good idea to have options.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

trainershawn said:


> I know a lot of people get the underground containers and store extra guns n ammo in them. Honestly though, I don't think it will ever come to that. As long as you're a law abiding citizen, I really don't think you have anything to fear. Maybe I'm being optimistic, but if there is going to be a gun confiscation, we are a long ways off from that. If it does come to that, I'm heading to Texas. You can meet me at the Alamo. Because I know the Texans sure as hell aren't giving up their guns


Spoken like a true texas!!!!! Gonzales texas motto come and take it!!!!
Nuff said


----------



## Denton

blindfox said:


> while righteous indignation is great and all, it's not a very effective shield, denton.
> the first time we spanked the iraqis they didn't really see us coming. by the time we came back they'd laid in all kinds of provisions and supply in caches across the country. my point there is that you don't need to even temporarily disarm yourself, but have backups close at hand and perhaps somewhere hidden along your routes to your BOL. just seems like a good idea to have options.


The Iraqis had a couple things going for them. Their every move wasn't tracked by credit card trails, ATF trails, GPS tracking, etc.

Besides, this is not the same thing as the invasion of a middle eastern nation. The protection of our constitution will be accomplished with zealous indignation, and we will meet them at the city limits, at the airports and at the crossroads, or we will be strangled in our neighborhoods.

Either you believe in your heart and speak it from your heart, or you will bury your weapons and compromise your way to the camps.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

No compromise we live here and what a lot of people seem to have forgotten these
Insert your favorite word here() work for us dammit!!!!


----------



## AmericanAmerican

Mine are hidden in the open. In every room of the house.

Even one in a Ziploc bag on the bathroom counter.


----------



## insatiable ONE

No need to give away the secure locations for the dumb thieves to stumble upon.


----------



## crystalphoto

What guns?


----------



## Lattice

If Ive said it once Ive said it a thousand times. If you honestly believe that it is time to hide your guns it is actually time to pick them up.


----------



## jrclen

I don't believe that will ever happen in the USA. We have way to many guns and way to many ornery people. It would be suicide for those doing the collecting. I think a more likely scenario is for government to stop the legal flow of ammo. Now anyone who has observed the failed war on drugs knows that would accomplish nothing. But the liberal mind is very susceptible to fairy tales.


----------



## HVU

The reason the Japanese didnt invade mainland America was because they knew that (In the words of a japanese general) "In america there is a rifle behind every Straw of grass" If your government wants to take them away then you show them that if they try to take them away, then they will have to fight for them.. You own them, and no one has the right to take them away from you.. and if they do we have a word for it... Stealing.. and a government that relies on stealing and hiding behind locked doors is a lousy government.. no offense ment to anyone, but as a foreigner i dont see the reason to take away your guns, look at switzerland, there is a gun in every household and its one of the countries with the lowest gun related crimes!


----------



## kyletx1911a1

HVU said:


> The reason the Japanese didnt invade mainland America was because they knew that (In the words of a japanese general) "In america there is a rifle behind every Straw of grass" If your government wants to take them away then you show them that if they try to take them away, then they will have to fight for them.. You own them, and no one has the right to take them away from you.. and if they do we have a word for it... Stealing.. and a government that relies on stealing and hiding behind locked doors is a lousy government.. no offense ment to anyone, but as a foreigner i dont see the reason to take away your guns, look at switzerland, there is a gun in every household and its one of the countries with the lowest gun related crimes!


yep that is it right there


----------



## Lattice

jrclen said:


> I don't believe that will ever happen in the USA. We have way to many guns and way to many ornery people. It would be suicide for those doing the collecting.


Im sure that the people in New Orleans thought that too until Katrina hit.


----------



## inceptor

The public protests have started.


----------



## mudpup

Kind of ironic


----------



## Jazzman

ohioguy said:


> Nobody is going to take your guns.
> It's stupid to think they can or will. Kind of like people believing the world was going to end yesterday. Good job. Just keep worrying and spreading rumors


 Yeah and taxes will never go up , health care will never be mandatory , they'll never attempt to mandate a national i.d. card.........


----------



## Ripon

It would depend.

First of all I burried an SKS and plenty of ammo about 40 miles from my bug out property. I figured I could stop on the way there if I'm able to bug out
by vehicle and if not I can leave such weapons behind and pick it up for the final journey in - or even double back after I'm settled and pick it up later.

I will be burrying on my BOL a number of AR's in the future - one for each of my descendent nephews and one niece that is into firearms. If there are
changes to our laws that prohibit "inheritance" transfers they will be fine.

Now I AGREE with you if its for current confiscation but I disagree that is feasible.



Lattice said:


> If Ive said it once Ive said it a thousand times. If you honestly believe that it is time to hide your guns it is actually time to pick them up.


----------



## Lattice

How is it not feasible?


----------



## kyletx1911a1

ohioguy said:


> Nobody is going to take your guns.
> It's stupid to think they can or will. Kind of like people believing the world was going to end yesterday. Good job. Just keep worrying and spreading rumors


Just like eddie murphy told the cops in beverley hills cops 
I AINT FALLIN FOR THE BANNANA IN MY TAiLPIPE sorry sir but with all due respect
They can and will mabye not in our lifetime but what about yours , and my children?
We wont be here, but it is my job to at least help as much as i can and teach
Them to fight so they dont take that slow ride on a train.
Im still with zappata better to die on your feet than to live on your knees!!!!
We dont work for them they work for us dammit dammit and dammit.
So please explain to me why we are having this convo?
The constituion is law!!!! Who are they to tell us that pay them what to do.
We have more than enough laws now!!! Enforce those the. We can talk


----------



## Denton

I realize that this is a prepper board, but do you really think the very reason for the 2nd amendment is not feasible?
It was not added so that you would be able to hunt or protect yourself from thugs (that is understood to be a part of that whole life and liberty thing), but so that you would be able to take back this nation from tyranny and arbitrary rule. Assuming we would prefer liberty over the security of enslavement.

I can imagine some people would view the founders' notions as not being feasible, but the likes of preppers? Hard to imagine.


----------



## Alaska

some where , where a dog or a metal detector cant get to.


----------



## Verteidiger

I would not bury my guns -- I have seen ground penetrating radar used before. And I would have condensation and rust concerns, even if you slather them in grease -- you have groundwater, and freeze and thaw cycles to contend with, and you are $crewed if your "waterproof" container fails -- you will dig up a pile of rusted metal.

I think they will go after a high-capacity magazine ban first, and then a ban of future sales of "assault rifles" as their two main targets that they will focus on.

They will also try and attack the "gun show loophole" of private sales without a background check.

Anyone wanting to take away guns already legally owned will have huge constitutional problems with coming after existing legally purchased and lawfully owned guns, which is how the Second Amendment was originally intended it to be -- to keep the soldiers of the king from kicking down your door and disarming the law-abiding citizens.

Future manufacturing they can ban.

Bottom line -- if you want to own any guns that could be banned, better go buy them now while you still can legally -- because after the effective date of any ban law, you will lose that right.


----------



## Alpha-17

If burying a cache is your plan, and you're worried about leakage, try sealing your greased up weapons in a water proof bag, and again in a waterproof container. One of the seals might fail, but redundancy, even to the point of being redundantly redundant, helps in the long run.


----------



## inceptor

Verteidiger said:


> Anyone wanting to take away guns already legally owned will have huge constitutional problems with coming after existing legally purchased and lawfully owned guns, which is how the Second Amendment was originally intended it to be -- to keep the soldiers of the king from kicking down your door and disarming the law-abiding citizens.


NOT if martial law is declared due to civil unrest, terrorist attack, etc. Variations of either of these scenario's are become a distinct possibility.


----------



## jrclen

If martial law is declared, it can be said every able bodied citizen becomes a member of the well regulated militia. It then becomes a dangerous stand off between the people and the government. Exactly the reason the founders gave us the 2nd Amendment. Who will blink first? "The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants." Jefferson would be very surprised it has been this long without a rebellion. One is due. It only needs a spark.


----------



## StarPD45

As to burying them, I remember the story about the old ******* who was asked why he had all of those old engine blocks and heads, etc. in his truck.
Camouflage, he said.


----------



## chuckusaret

Heck, I'll just give them my guns but only after I give them all the bullets. On the Martial Law comment I would suggest everyone should read the National Defense Authorization Act that was pushed through and signed by Obama back in Jan of this year.


----------



## jrclen

I agree Chuck. The Patriot Act, the National Defense Authorization Act, and the rulings on searches stemming from the war on drugs are are leading toward one thing.


----------



## Piratesailor

First, I won't hide them. Take it from there. 

Second, I read an article on this topic. One suggestion was the use of a sealed PVC tube and buried at least 5'. However with metal detectors you need to bury, about a foot or two down, some stray metal pile so when the detector triggers a find, and they dig, they will find the pipe. 

So if I really had to hide them I have other places they'd never look. 

Btw, merry Christmas to the abc agencies. Hope you had a nice one and aren't too bored with listening to us ramble.


----------



## ohioguy

okie dokie people.
guess what.
i still have my guns


thank you have a good day


----------



## Jae

IN THE PALM OF MY HANDS.... And ill be glad to turn them in bullets first.


----------



## bennettvm

never going to happen. like i said in a post last night - the left freaks out when there is a shooting and calls for gun control. the right freaks out when the left mentions anything about taking their guns. but guess what? thanks to our laws - there are too many loopholes and cracks for anything drastic to really happen. people freaked when obama got into office and nothing has come of it. just relax. he has been in office going on 5 years and really has done nothing.


----------



## mikes69baja

Have some faith in the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## AquaHull

LazarusLong said:


> Day is coming soon when we will be asked to turn in all our evil black guns with evil high capacity magazines.
> 
> Not long after that, trucks will come down our blocks with nice men coming to collect them from those of us who couldn't be inconvenienced to bring them downtown voluntarily.
> 
> When this day comes, where will you hide your guns? I would like ideas. Of course, I guess maybe it would be better not to share them. I am sure that the guys in black helicopters are probably watching these forums.


In my hands


----------



## inceptor

bennettvm said:


> never going to happen. like i said in a post last night - the left freaks out when there is a shooting and calls for gun control. the right freaks out when the left mentions anything about taking their guns. but guess what? thanks to our laws - there are too many loopholes and cracks for anything drastic to really happen. people freaked when obama got into office and nothing has come of it. just relax. he has been in office going on 5 years and really has done nothing.


So what he said today, he was really only kidding? New York isn't really happening? Is this what you are telling us????


----------



## MountainMan

Uh... I haven't read all the posts so I may not be the first one saying this but... SCREW OFF FED! lol. Not tellin', stop tryin'.


----------



## Irish

Ya know I read EVERY single comment just now. And I too believe it will be extremely hard for them to take them. I also believe that hiding them is NOT a good idea maybe having a small amount (1 or 2) at you BOL or wherever you plan to head in a bad situation sure (Unless of course you are bugging in)!! 

To think they will not try I think is a very bad idea to think that "Since its in the constitution" It wont happen either is even a worse idea they have already wiped their a*$ with it over and over again!! They have absolutely no respect for the Constitution and for the people! They believe it is up for interpretation?? What part of "Not to be Infringed" Is so hard to believe? regardless it will be interesting to see what happens next this is just the small little beginning and who knows whats next? I truly believe that they wiol be starting the next civil war if they attempt to come take them by force!

I for one WILL NOT be giving any of mine up EVER again! You can have all of them bullets first and from my cold dead fingers!!

Molon Labe. . . Believe in what our founding fathers believed in its what made this country great and what will return us to our greatness!!


----------



## Irish

and to the original post. . . You have lost your F*@$%^G mind if you think they any logical person would tell these things!! Whats the point in hiding ANYTHING if your going to tell people online where its at and how its done?? For all any of us know your some lil weakling sucking the tit of the beast in some cubicle roaming the internet and filling out reports to give to the dictator so they know who to go for and where to go for them!!


----------



## kevincali

I would hide my guns, if only I knew what guns were.

What are guns?


----------



## MountainMan

I don't think I was clear so let me edify my original statement. I find it funny that this noob (aka the fed) with all of 2 posts gets on this site and the first thing he wants to know is where we'd hide our guns. Here's a hint. Those of us who are vocal and speak out know that you're already watching and we got rid of our guns. They sank in a boat I tried to build out of concrete. Turns out that works about as well as a gun ban in a country whose weaponry worth is more than the yearly spending budget of many small countries. 

This forum is so that intelligent people can educate themselves. No need to educate yourself on my set up.


----------



## hardcore

i have a few things buried. 
but who yall thinks gunna pick up our guns? i dont think our federal troops or our local police or guard units would go along with that.


----------



## ohioguy

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> Smitty, the guy is from Ohio - enough said. My bet is he voted for the man who is going to try to pass laws that will allow them to be confiscated eventually - so take what he types with a grain of salt at minimum.
> 
> In the meantime I am not hiding mine forever - and I am dang sure not giving them up.


So. Hmmmm. Still have my guns guys. Hope nobody took yours. And no I didn't vote for this **** of a pres.


----------



## MI.oldguy

And,what guns would the OP be talking about?...this is just a fictionalized forum about what one MIGHT want to do if something happened...............;-)


----------



## rice paddy daddy

ohioguy said:


> So. Hmmmm. Still have my guns guys. Hope nobody took yours. And no I didn't vote for this **** of a pres.


If you lived in Nu Yawk you might be singing a different tune.


----------



## Lucky Jim

After the Sandy Hook shootings Obama made a big thing about sitting at a desk signing a dozen or so "gun control" documents for the cameras but it was all done for show and simply rubber-stamped existing legislation rather than introduce anything new..


----------



## Go2ndAmend

If you put a frog in a pot of water and slowly warm it up, he will die from being boiled. If you put a frog in a boiling pot of water he will survive by jumping out. This is exactly what the government is doing to each and every one of us right now. They are slowing chipping away at our constitutional rights guaranteed under the 2nd Amendment. It has happened in California and other states where "assault weapons" and "high-capacity" magazines are now banned. The government need not go door to door to collect those weapons because slowly over time and generations, the liberal lawmakers will erode our rights and take them away by making them unavailable and illegal to own, possess or purchase. As for hiding them, I wouldn't begin to give any advise, but they did it sucessfully in Northern Ireland.


----------



## PaulS

Mine are hidden all over my house. I am never more than an arms reach away from a gun. They can come and get them any time they want. I'll pass them over one piece of lead at a time until I am dead or they are. Yep I may die but it will alert my neighbors and the next house they go to will be the same thing all over. I bet we outnumber them and they will run out of men before we run out of bullets.


----------



## ohioguy

Yeah New York I shifty state. you can't even buy a 2 liter of soda there.


----------



## paraquack

I found out the real reason Bloomberg is against the 2 liter bottle of soda. By adding a couple of Mentos to a frozen bottle of soda, you can effectively create a timed eruption of the soda, as long as the bottle is kept upright. Since ice floats, the Mentos don't fall into the soda until the top ice melts, and then "whoosh" every one gets sprayed with copious quantities of the evil liquid.


----------

